# FLR (m) document checklist please



## nellynz (Feb 1, 2017)

Document checklist (includes IHS number and application number printed off from application 
Printed application form dated 2nd May
Signed Declarations x 3

*Immigration status*
Passports - applicant, sponsor, and children x 3 (children and sponsor have British passports)
2 x photos (applicant) and 1 x photo (sponsor) - name on the back of all photos

*Finance*
6 months of bank statements authenticated and stamped by bank (1st November 2016 - 8th May 2017)
6 months original pay slips for sponsor (November 2016 - end of April 2017)
Letter from employer (sponsor) 
Certified colour copy of passport for sponsor (every page)

*Accommodation*
Letter from landlord confirming accommodation that applicant lives in same address as sponsor
AST agreement - has sponsors name only hence letter

*Correspondence*
27th April 2017 - council tax bill (sponsor and applicant)
22nd February 2017 - bank statement (sponsor and applicant)
22nd October 2016 - bank statement (sponsor and applicant)
11th January 2017 - pension letter (applicant)
2nd December 2015 - DBS letter (applicant)
17th December 2014 - HMRC tax letter (applicant)
30th October 2014 - NHS (applicant)
31st May 2017 - bank letter/credit card (sponsor)
22nd December 2014 - HMRC (sponsor)
17th November 2016 - bank statement (sponsor)
28th January 2017 - letter from the bank (sponsor)

Marriage certificate (original)
Children's full original birth certificate x 3
*
Evidence of involvement with children*
GP letter
School letter
Dentist letter
11+ enrolment

thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't know why you need 'evidence of involvement with children.' Otherwise looks fine.


----------



## silver_huskii (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi Joppa: 

For my FLR(M) it seemed I provided much more supporting documentation in regards on proof of relationship (6 months of chat logs and other forms of communication, photos together with clear background, cover letter, support letters from Spouse and family members) and wedding details (proof of payment of booking marriage hall and notification of marriage). 

I see that providing concrete evidence for the visa is required but things that are not required but are helpful to show proof of the relationship is genuine is also necessary?


----------



## nellynz (Feb 1, 2017)

*evidence re children*

Thanks Joppa

I am a little confused about evidence required for children as there is an inconsistency in the documents required section between the online form and the and postal form.

The online documents required section has no mention of needing to show active parental involvement - only proof by birth certificate (which i have provided) but the postal form at page 66 and 67 - section 13 under children states:

If you have dependant children under 18 in the UK even if not included in the application please provide passports, biometric residence and evidence of where your child normally lives and that your or any partner play an active role in their upbringing. 

goes on to give ideas of what is acceptable like doctors letter, letter from school etc

I am not sure whether to send in or not. I think I read on here - someone was asked to bring in with at their biometric appointment - but I couldn't find the post when I went to look. Would not want to provide only to then be requested at biometric appt

online document checklist doesn't seem to require it but the postal list does - however online one doesn't mention to provide children's passports but I think I def should to prove British citizenship as they were born in NZ

thank you in advance


----------



## Hammer2001 (Nov 2, 2016)

> If you have dependant children under 18 in the UK even if not included in the application please provide passports, biometric residence and evidence of where your child normally lives and that your or any partner play an active role in their upbringing.


We too are confused by this. But we are going to make a Premium appointment in person, so will just take the relevant copies of letters we have in our children's names, in case they are required.

My view is, if you have them it's better include them and remove any chance of an issue. If they don't need them then nothing is lost.


----------



## nellynz (Feb 1, 2017)

An update - I have received a letter from immigration today stating that the correspondence is insufficient and that I must provide 3 letters from each year in the UK to prove cohabitation. I have provided a lot already (see above). Nowhere can I find that this is even necessary and neither do I think I can find more than I have provided as some of this dates back to 2015. I have until July 7th to produce otherwise I will be deported. I am scared and worried - I simply cannot leave my children here. My British husband - we have been married for 20 years and my children are also British. I also have to provide evidence of involvement with my children - this will not be an issue.

we have no one I can talk to as there is no contact number - lost and scared - any advice please... simply do not understand how this has occurred with everything we supplied we ticked the boxes


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Looking at your list of correspondence, if the dates you have given are correct, it seems that the correspondence was not evenly spread over the whole period. For instance, there is only one piece for the whole of 2015 and only two for 2016. Can you find some more bank statements to fill in the gaps? Or council tax bills for those two years? Any utility bills? As you included evidence of your involvement with your children in your list above, do they want even more from you?! I hope you are able to get this sorted. It seems that however long you are married for, the evidence must be provided.


----------



## Hammer2001 (Nov 2, 2016)

I've put your correspondence in a table set against the date in the attached file. As you can see you don't have an even spread, with large gaps in the earlier years. that will be the issue.

Regarding the children's evidence I'm not sure what they want. We will be in a similar position next month when we have our appointment. All we have are some doctors and school letters in their names, but not a great deal.

I hope you can get it sorted out. This process creates so much stress for genuine families.


----------



## nellynz (Feb 1, 2017)

yes i can see we don't have all the years covered as well as perhaps is desirable but we literally exhausted what we had sent in the above... ideally i would have wanted a better spread but we don't keep our bills etc ... hence why current ones were easier to get our hands on. 

We don't pay utilities with my husband's job it is through an apportionment to his work - we rent off his workplace - so everything is tied up with that. We have sent in original council tax but they want it again - so i am confused about that too

I have no idea how to produce something we do not and cannot get our hands on... 3(x2) each year of letters - why were we not told when we got the first visa that we would need this. I certainly had no idea. Correspondence yes - but not this volume.

I am sorry about the rant - but I can't see how I will qualify and this will break up our family. I have tried to get hold of our local MP but he has not responded. I have also tried to think outside the box and obtain things like letters from our GP showing attendance and our address registered with them

I wanted to order older bank statements but the bank will only post which will take 10 days - so not enough time. 

Anyone else have any ideas? I want to stay with my family and I have no idea what to do to get letters that no longer exist.


----------



## Chipper (May 7, 2017)

Could you maybe look for your polling card or any letters from council with your address on it? Or maybe letters from DVLA?

Hope things will work out, don't get stressed, all the best.


----------



## nellynz (Feb 1, 2017)

thanks Clipper not doing so well with the don't stress part... dvla - i dont have a license and hubby was sick and not allowed to drive. I always leave polling card at election booth for them to destroy - kind of a kiwi thing - that's what we do - i have contacted them though to send out mine and hubbys electoral roll details... that is being posted so it will either arrive in time or it will not. I have destroyed the house looking for any letter that by chance was not thrown out. 

i am having a bit of bad time with this 

We have got an additional letter from the school stating that we are the emergency contacts for our girls and details they have of us at our address.

We literally do not have any other letters  .... I am at this point thinking i will be on a plane soon back to NZ - well I have missed NZ but would prefer a holiday not this..


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

I am so sorry that you cannot find anything else but I think the form tells you that you must explain if you cannot provide sufficient correspondence. I wonder if you write what you have said here on the forum, that they will accept your explanation? I do hope so. Is anything you have regarding your children from 2015 or 2016? You could maybe make reference to that? I do hope this is resolved for you and can imagine how very stressed you must be.


----------



## nellynz (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi 

we are definitely going to write a covering explaining the correspondence. I didn't do it the first time round as I believed we had enough correspondence and checked on here as well - you can see above it was given the go-ahead by Joppa. I also checked other posts for similar checklists and ours appeared to be similar. the guidance rules etc are not specific and inconsistent as to what is required and never said three pieces of correspondence is necessary per person per year. 

I understand they have to stick to the rules and respect that - I sincerely hope they will use discretion and common sense when we send in what we can in the next round - it is not what they have asked for but letters from GP and school etc to prove we are registered at the same address. I am going to council again to try and get polling details.


----------



## kopfan (Jan 22, 2015)

nellynz said:


> Hi
> 
> we are definitely going to write a covering explaining the correspondence. I didn't do it the first time round as I believed we had enough correspondence and checked on here as well - you can see above it was given the go-ahead by Joppa. I also checked other posts for similar checklists and ours appeared to be similar. the guidance rules etc are not specific and inconsistent as to what is required and never said three pieces of correspondence is necessary per person per year.
> 
> I understand they have to stick to the rules and respect that - I sincerely hope they will use discretion and common sense when we send in what we can in the next round - it is not what they have asked for but letters from GP and school etc to prove we are registered at the same address. I am going to council again to try and get polling details.


Hey Nellynz, 

please do keep us update, this wasnt an official refusal was it? - it was them wanting more information?

Can you let us know if explaining gaps did help please, i am an in a worse position than you, your list looked perfect :S


----------



## nellynz (Feb 1, 2017)

yes, i will definitely keep everyone updated... it was not a refusal but asking for extra information - frustratingly some of which we had already had supplied which leaves me with the logical conclusion that some were lost. 

I have got extra evidence, albeit not requested from HO - letters from kids school and GP letter and more bank statements (went to the bank and got them to print old ones - and stamped)

They were also asking for the latest council tax bill - which we had already supplied so I went once again to the council and got them to print off - and then I got them to sign as well.

I really don't know what else I can do... if I had known it was going to be this difficult with HO losing our tenancy, letter from landlord etc I would have definitely paid the extra £600 for premium service... I am only grateful that the docs lost are not key as in marriage certificate, birth certificates etc.

I hope you will be okay - it has been a very stressful week and anything I can post on here to help others will be done.


----------



## nellynz (Feb 1, 2017)

will this correspondence be enough?

Comments welcomed.

Correspondence - evidence of cohabitation- arrived in UK 7th October 2014

2014
30th October 2014 - NHS (applicant)
17th December 2014 - HMRC tax letter (applicant)

22nd December 2014 - HMRC (sponsor)
2015
26th November 2015 – Enhanced DBS (applicant) 
2 February 2015 – 01 July 2015 bank statement – authenticated by the bank (sponsor and applicant)
23 February 2015 -current – letter from Hyde Park Junior School confirming date of registration and sponsor and applicant as emergency contacts at registered address (sponsor and applicant) (dated 23 June 2017) 
23 February 2015 – till July 2016 – letter from Hyde Park Infant School confirming date of registration and sponsor and applicant as emergency contacts at registered address (sponsor and applicant) (dated 26th June 2017) 
2nd December 2015 - DBS letter (applicant)
2016
22nd October 2016 - bank statement (sponsor and applicant)
17th November 2016 - bank statement (sponsor)
01 February 2016 till 01 July 2016 – bank statement – authenticated from the bank (sponsor and applicant)
2017
11th January 2017 - pension letter (applicant)
28th January 2017 - letter from the bank (sponsor) 
22nd February 2017 - bank statement (sponsor and applicant)
27th April 2017 - council tax bill (sponsor and applicant)

31st May 2017 - bank letter/credit card (sponsor


In addition
•	letter from GP at Beaumont Villa Surgery confirming registered address and appointments from October 2014 – current – this is evidence covering all residing in UK - years 2014, 2015, 2016 and 2017.
•	letter from Landlord – explaining why the utility bill is not in our personal names (sponsor and applicant)
•	electoral commission confirming registered address (sponsor and applicant)


----------



## nellynz (Feb 1, 2017)

*visa approved*

Just putting an update for all those people that may find themselves in a similar situation.

We applied for a visa further leave to remain (m) on 2 May and had a letter from Home office on the 22nd June requesting further evidence of cohabitation. Their main issue seemed to be the fact that we had gaps in the early part of years 2016 and 2015. We were at a loss as to what extra to provide as we literally didn't have any more evidence. We, therefore, went to GP and got a letter with our registered address and appointments attended. We also obtained letters from our children's school as we are both registered as the emergency contacts for our children at the same address.Then we also got back-dated statements from the bank - signed and stamped. 

We received our documents back this morning - 17th July with a letter stating the visa is approved -awaiting BRP

thanks for all your help - this forum is invaluable.


----------



## kopfan (Jan 22, 2015)

nellynz said:


> Just putting an update for all those people that may find themselves in a similar situation.
> 
> We applied for a visa further leave to remain (m) on 2 May and had a letter from Home office on the 22nd June requesting further evidence of cohabitation. Their main issue seemed to be the fact that we had gaps in the early part of years 2016 and 2015. We were at a loss as to what extra to provide as we literally didn't have any more evidence. We, therefore, went to GP and got a letter with our registered address and appointments attended. We also obtained letters from our children's school as we are both registered as the emergency contacts for our children at the same address.Then we also got back-dated statements from the bank - signed and stamped.
> 
> ...



I missed this.

Congrats! - awesome news!

I think being honest on the sheet about any gaps and maybe getting some bank statements in joint names can fill that void. 

Good you got it sorted, i have a gap of about 4-5 months in mine also - I may just note it down

All the best.
Kopfan.


----------



## Saqlainasad (Sep 26, 2014)

hi did your visa get approved. I have a similar issue missing gaps 2015,16. for about 6 months each.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Saqlainasad said:


> hi did your visa get approved. I have a similar issue missing gaps 2015,16. for about 6 months each.



Read the whole post.


----------

